

Kozmo.com Returns Because One Dotcom Bust Wasn’t Enough - dynofuz
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/09/kozmo-returns/
I hope Joe&#x27;s taking the reigns again!
======
bifrost
I've definately got some nostalgia for this.

When Kozmo premiered I was at my 2nd or 3rd startup job and I would order my
snacks from there so I could keep on banging away at stuff. Spree, Newmans Own
pretzels, a Sobe Energy beverage all for the same price as me walking down to
the corner store, except without the 10 minutes of exercise. Sometimes I'd buy
a DVD or something random. They'd deliver it by bike messenger so they really
couldn't have been making money off my deliveries but I was a regular.

Now I tend to work out of home, which is on a Giant hill, pretty sure Kozmo
won't deliver to me, or if they do all of the messengers will die of
exhaustion.

